# Ipod Classic, Bruit...



## TheSubs (9 Juillet 2010)

Bien le bonjour 

Donc voila, je viens de recevoir mon Ipod Classic 160 Go et je remarque qu'il fait du bruit (probablement le DD) quand je lance une video, une musique ou que je recherche des choses sur l'Ipod :mouais: (Mon iTouch ne fait aucun bruit)

Je voudrais savoir si c'est normal ou bien si je vais le rapporter au SAV 

Merci d'avance


----------



## djk314 (15 Juillet 2010)

J'ai eu le même prob le premier jour et j'ai fait faire un échange car le hd gratait, maintenant j'ai d'autres probs  l'ipod c'est un peut la merde, surtout iTunes, j'ai un peut été obligé de prendre un iPod classic 160 car rapport taille/prix car il n'y a rien chez la concurrence a part Archos a pas moins de 450 euros, maintenant je le regrette....
http://www.mobilesmods.com/2010/07/06/pourquoi-jai-achete-un-ipod-de-merde/


----------

